# Dell - Bloomin Hell !



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

:x

Cant stop these Dell "Break ins" I have "Popper stopper" which stops everything else, but this is driving me nuTTs.

If I open an email that says "you have mail from the TT forum, it immediately takes me to a Dell page.

I use Lotus notes , so go thru LN to access the forum .

When I use the forum striaght from the internet it is ok... :?


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

TTotal said:


> :x
> 
> Cant stop these Dell "Break ins" I have "Popper stopper" which stops everything else, but this is driving me nuTTs.
> 
> ...


I'm beginning to feel deprived here, cos I don't see any of these popups on my Mac.. No banner-ads either..

John


----------



## MacBuff (Aug 11, 2004)

MacBuff said:


> TTotal said:
> 
> 
> > :x
> ...


None on Firefox on Linux either.. and that is set not to block popups..

John


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

combo of Norton, the firewall on my ADSL Gateway and XP (serv pack 1) and the Dell adverts are no more


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Ive tried finding this flipping blatant annoyance of advertising from Dell, but unfortunately the Web Application that we use to approve/ban ads crashes when searching.

Ive request DIRECTLY with my account manager to remove this forthwith, and it is EXTREMELY ANNOYING!!!

Jae


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Thank you. :-*


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

nice one Jae - ta


----------

